# What cat litter do you use and why?



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

I've seen so many threads and sites and reviews about a variety of cat litters... pros, cons... my head is literally swimming with kitty litter and opinions.

My 2.5 year old Maine **** boy has never used a litter box and its a long story why we are going to have him start using a litterbox... but basically, I have no idea what is good, what is bad, etc as I've never had to look!

I don't like the idea of clay, I don't want anything overly smelly (potty smells OR strong fragrances!) and something reasonably priced as we have a Jumbo sized litter box! :roll:

I like the idea of a natural litter... I was looking into the Arm and Hammer Essentials and when I went to grab a bag at the store... the smell was TERRIBLY similar to that of a wallplug in a truck stop bathroom. Eurgh.

So... what cat litter do YOU use and why?? Thanks


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I used to use World's Best and I loved it. STill do...but I don't love the price. So I switched to Arm & Hammer multi cat unscented. I don't like strong perfumes either. My cats smell great on their own, they don't need stinky stuff to do it for them.

IT's cheaper and it seems to do almost a good a job of clumping. It doesn't leave a nasty scent on the cat and covers odors pretty well.

My only complaint is that if I don't keep the boxes really deep then 'stuff' sticks to the bottom of the box in spots. I found that out last weekend when I washed out the boxes and had to scrape gunk off the bottom. It hopefully won't be a problem next time since I've started keeping them deeper.


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

We use Fresh Step Crystals. Our Maine Coons were used to it since that's what the breeder used. There is no odor from the crystals and you can scoop and flush the solids. It seems expensive but it lasts 3 plus weeks with our two cats.


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

We use Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Litter. 99% dust free and it clumps well. I know you didn't want clay. We tried the Worlds Best but none of them liked it. Maine Coons here as well.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I think i have tried every litter there is, and I like plain, non-clumping unscented clay. I didnt like the crystals because Banjo would come out of the litterbox with the litter stuck to his nose and I think he was eating it. I also just dont like the idea of only changing it once every week or two. I just think it's gross. I can't stand the smell of the "world's best", and im just not a fan of clumping litter in general. I only use about 2 inches of clay and completely change it every day. No matter what litter i try, I always go back to clay.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Currently Orry uses Fresh Step Odor Shield scoopable unscented. I've been trying to find a clay non-clumping which won't leave him with a coating of dust but no luck yet. 
@ shan841 what's the name of the one you use for Banjo?
Lucy


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I used to use World's Best and I loved it. STill do...but I don't love the price. So I switched to Arm & Hammer multi cat unscented. I don't like strong perfumes either. My cats smell great on their own, they don't need stinky stuff to do it for them.
> 
> IT's cheaper and it seems to do almost a good a job of clumping. It doesn't leave a nasty scent on the cat and covers odors pretty well.
> 
> My only complaint is that if I don't keep the boxes really deep then 'stuff' sticks to the bottom of the box in spots. I found that out last weekend when I washed out the boxes and had to scrape gunk off the bottom. It hopefully won't be a problem next time since I've started keeping them deeper.


Thanks! I've heard a lot of good things about World's Best... except for the price and odor control. Is the Arm and Hammer Multi-cat a clay based litter?




RascalDog said:


> We use Fresh Step Crystals. Our Maine Coons were used to it since that's what the breeder used. There is no odor from the crystals and you can scoop and flush the solids. It seems expensive but it lasts 3 plus weeks with our two cats.


Thanks! I've heard that those Fresh Step Crystals isn't good for their respiratory system.


I'm wondering if a mixture of layer crumble (chick feed!) and Arm and Hammer Essentials would be any good. A&H Essentials has a strong perfume (too strong!) smell and clumps well, layer crumble doesn't clump all that well and smells 'farmy'... think the mix would be the ultimate reasonably priced cat litter?


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

LilyC said:


> We use Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Litter. 99% dust free and it clumps well. I know you didn't want clay. We tried the Worlds Best but none of them liked it. Maine Coons here as well.


I was looking at this one in PetsMart recently... it actually looked decent. I don't like clay because of the many negative things I've read about it.




shan841 said:


> I think i have tried every litter there is, and I like plain, non-clumping unscented clay. I didnt like the crystals because Banjo would come out of the litterbox with the litter stuck to his nose and I think he was eating it. I also just dont like the idea of only changing it once every week or two. I just think it's gross. I can't stand the smell of the "world's best", and im just not a fan of clumping litter in general. I only use about 2 inches of clay and completely change it every day. No matter what litter i try, I always go back to clay.


Really? Again, I've just read so many negative things about clay... it makes me really worry about using it.




orrymain said:


> Currently Orry uses Fresh Step Odor Shield scoopable unscented. I've been trying to find a clay non-clumping which won't leave him with a coating of dust but no luck yet.
> @ shan841 what's the name of the one you use for Banjo?
> Lucy


Is this clay-based?


Thanks everyone!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Meredith said:


> my head is literally swimming with kitty litter and opinions.


And it's probably going to be drowning when you add all the answers you get here :lol: Litter is one of those things that seems to be very individualized. That said...my favorites are Dr Elsey's Precious Cat or Everclean Unscented. The main difference is that the Precious Cat is less dusty.


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

Meredith said:


> Thanks! I've heard that those Fresh Step Crystals isn't good for their respiratory system.


I've not heard that but if you don't change the litter soon enough it starts to create a fine dust. Which I'm sure isn't healthy for cats or humans.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I use priority brand from the grocery store or special kitty from walmart. It is dusty when I pour it in, but he doesnt dig much so I figure the dust isnt an issue. If it is non-clumping, is the dust still bad for them?


----------



## melissa5 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm on my 1st bag of arm&hammer essentials. I didn't realize that it had such a strong smell to it, but I actually kind of like it! I found that it only smells strong at 1st but as it sits there, it loses its scent. It definitely helps keep cat smells at bay! I have 2 kittens that share a box. I scoop it once a day and you can't even notice its there. When i was using clay litter, after 3 days (scooped daily) I could smell the litter box from a different room. The ARM&hammer also clumps very well. The only downfall I found was that the cats seem to track a lot more of it out of the litter box then they did with clay litter.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

*I use a mixture of Dr Elsey's Precious Cat and EverClean*. I have* 6 cats* and *8 litter boxes* so go through a lot of litter. 
I prefer the less dusty Precious Cat but find 
the EverClean better for clumping and not sticking to the bottom of the litter boxes.
So now I mx the two of them for the best results.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Meredith. Yes, Fresh Step Odor Shield scoopable unscented is clay based. I like it because he isn't covered in dust after using the box & it clumps well.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I usually buy the cheapest and mix it with Tidy Cats, the slightly citrus-scented one. I really like Tidy Cats, the pee clumps don't break up and there's no lingering odor. My grocery store had it as their $5 Friday special, 20 lbs./$5. I stocked up.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

I use Tidy Cats, the type with the red lid. I really wanted Josie to like World's Best, but she didn't care for that. Same with Fresh Step. I was thinking about trying the Precious Cat someday but until then I'll probably stick with Tidy Cats since we haven't had any problems.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I used Fresh Step for a few years. Now I can't stand the smell. I tried World's Best and I loved it at first (except the price), but the pee clumps crumbled into a million pieces and the house started to smell like cat pee.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I use Walmarts "Special Kitty Premium", not just the "Special Kitty", that's key.

The "Special Kitty Premium" looks to be Fresh Step packaged for Walmart.

Why do I use it? Because it's CHEAP.

I use non-clumping because my Vet told me that clumping litter sticks between kitty toes and bad things happen when the munchkins lick that off. That image has always stuck with me.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i use dr. elsey's precious cat. i too did not want to go the clay route but this one is the best for us so far. it's pretty much dust-free as advertised (unlike many other brands that claimed they were dust-free) and our cats seemed to take to it right away. it also clumps very well. tried world's best and couldn't stand the smell and the kitties didn't like the texture. also tried swheat scoop and it was very dusty. so back to clay for now.


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

FYI-

Is Clay Litter Bad for Cat Health? - VetInfo

There are many other websites that talk about clay litter too.


littlesushi- Does Dr Elsey's Precious Cat contain sodium bentonite or crystalline silica? Does it mention anything about these on the bag?


----------



## CindyG (Jul 5, 2011)

I use Fresh Step crystals. Just stir them up once or twice a day, and no smell. Have to check on them, though, didn't know they were bad for the cat!


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

CindyG said:


> I use Fresh Step crystals. Just stir them up once or twice a day, and no smell. Have to check on them, though, didn't know they were bad for the cat!


Is Fresh Step® Cat Litter Harmful to a Cat? | eHow.com


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Not so much about Clay as about Clumping


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I think you just need to use common sense when it comes to litter. Never use a clay clumping litter with a kitten until you're sure they're past the stage of sticking their nose in it or walking in it with wet paws etc. If your cat has respiratory issues then use something dust free. If your dog treats the litter box as an appetizer tray then don't use clumping litter. 

In addition to being on this forum for 6 years, I have many friends and acquaintances with cats, as well as the customers that come in my store...I have never heard of a blockage caused by an adult cat licking clay litter dust off their paws. In general there are very few cats with respiratory issues, if the litter was a major contributing factor there would have been a sharp increase in the number of cats experiencing problems since these litters have been introduced. 

You'll have much more impact on your cat's health if you spend your time and money on a good food (referencing your thread on Kroger's food) and not being overly concerned about litter.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Tidy Cat

We mix different scents.

Something could be said about the safety of any single cat litter. Any of them. *shrug*


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I use Fresh Step non-clumping clay. I have one box and 2 cats. I scoop at least twice a day and stir as often. I dump it completely every 4 or 5 days. I have no odor problems at all. (My apartment is on the market. When I told the realtor that I had two cats she was concerned. On her first visit she was amazed at how cat free the air in my apt. was  ) 

The thought of accumulating clumps of cat pee sodden litter skeeves me. Yes it's a bit dusty. It comes in 7 LB bags which do the work of regular 10 LB bags. I like the "single serving" convenience of the small bags. My cats seem to like it OK.

Kyle


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> I think you just need to use common sense when it comes to litter. Never use a clay clumping litter with a kitten until you're sure they're past the stage of sticking their nose in it or walking in it with wet paws etc. If your cat has respiratory issues then use something dust free. If your dog treats the litter box as an appetizer tray then don't use clumping litter.
> 
> In addition to being on this forum for 6 years, I have many friends and acquaintances with cats, as well as the customers that come in my store...I have never heard of a blockage caused by an adult cat licking clay litter dust off their paws. In general there are very few cats with respiratory issues, if the litter was a major contributing factor there would have been a sharp increase in the number of cats experiencing problems since these litters have been introduced.
> 
> You'll have much more impact on your cat's health if you spend your time and money on a good food (referencing your thread on Kroger's food) and not being overly concerned about litter.


All that she said.
*clicks on a lighter and holds it up*


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> I think you just need to use common sense when it comes to litter. Never use a clay clumping litter with a kitten until you're sure they're past the stage of sticking their nose in it or walking in it with wet paws etc. If your cat has respiratory issues then use something dust free. If your dog treats the litter box as an appetizer tray then don't use clumping litter.
> 
> In addition to being on this forum for 6 years, I have many friends and acquaintances with cats, as well as the customers that come in my store...I have never heard of a blockage caused by an adult cat licking clay litter dust off their paws. In general there are very few cats with respiratory issues, if the litter was a major contributing factor there would have been a sharp increase in the number of cats experiencing problems since these litters have been introduced.
> 
> You'll have much more impact on your cat's health if you spend your time and money on a good food (referencing your thread on Kroger's food) and not being overly concerned about litter.


Thanks for your advice  I appreciate it.

Yes, I understand your comment about cat food. I've always fed Enzo the best that I can find/afford. My interest in Kroger cat food/Fancy Feast was mostly a misunderstanding of the quality of the ingredients. I have chosen By Nature and hoping he likes it!!

My hesitation in just going to WalMart and buying a bag of their kitty litter is all of the mixed reviews I've read about various litters... and I'm trying to prevent the trial and error stage by asking around! Not to mention I dont have a clue about cat litter AT ALL because I've never had a cat that had to use it 8O Haha.


Anyone tried the Fresh Step Natural?

Tidy Cats Breathe Easy?

Cat's Pride?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I think the clumping litter can introduce more than just blockages. Think of all the lovely bacteria that's attached to it and which our kitties will ingest. you know, the stuff in the urine and feces that's now clumped to their little toes. 

Not that I want to override anectdotal evidence with the opinion of my Cat Vet former clinical micro bioligist.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Meredith said:


> I'm trying to prevent the trial and error stage by asking around!


The thing is....no matter how many opinions you get, you're going to go through the trial and error. For example...I have a friend with 7 cats. She loves World's Best. I can't stand the stuff. What you find to be a pleasant odor, I may hate. What I like, makes you sick to your stomach. I may tolerate dust, but you don't. You may tolerate tracking and I don't. And then there's also what your cat thinks about it....which is most important.


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> The thing is....no matter how many opinions you get, you're going to go through the trial and error. For example...I have a friend with 7 cats. She loves World's Best. I can't stand the stuff. What you find to be a pleasant odor, I may hate. What I like, makes you sick to your stomach. I may tolerate dust, but you don't. You may tolerate tracking and I don't. And then there's also what your cat thinks about it....which is most important.


Okay, thanks for your help


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Samson went through a stage where he wouldn't use a litter tray more than once. I had 6 litter trays for him when he was an only cat. Each had a piece of newspaper and a handful of litter and I'd change whichever ones he'd used twice a day. Very annoying. 
When I got Meeka, I started out using the same litter that the pound she came from used - it was cheap and dusty and horrible. Luckily Sammy got less fussy and in time, I was able to cut down to two trays for them. I've tried many different types. While i just had the two cats, I used the crystal litter with no problems. 
Once Jett came along, the crystals weren't lasting anywhere near as long and it was going to be expensive. I went searching for a more economical litter and found this stuff: Oz-Pet Animal Litter and Bedding I started out with just one of the trays as a trial and after a few weeks when all went well, we got a second tray. The cats have taken to it really well and I'm very happy with it - no smell at all and buying the bulk bags saves me so much money. A little messier to clean each week than the normal trays but I'm okay with that for the money that I'm saving.


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't know if this this okay to post but if just a heads up that if anyone wants to try Dr. Elsey's Precious cat litter, on the website, there is a $5 off coupon and Petsmart has it on sale.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

We use a mix of Swheat Scoop and Clump N Flush (corn litter). 75/25. 

We traded great odour control, minimal dust, wonderful clumping for the fact that it tracks (like most litters). We just vaccuum around the boxes more. 

We also love that we can flush and no longer have to worry about garbage bags.


----------



## jmstarlight (Feb 13, 2012)

I use Feline Pine clumping for our 3. I switched originally because I couldn't stand the ammonia build up smell of clay. For some reason we always had that problem, no matter the clay. The pine absorbs that particular smell, but I know instantly when someone decides on other business and I scoop out nightly. I've also realized after adding kitty 3 that I cannot stand the perfume smell of clay. It makes me gag and almost vomit while scooping. I could smell a used box upstairs behind a closed from downstairs. Yuck.


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm going to try a mixture of corn cob litter from TSC ( LM Animal Farms Premium Corn Cob for Bedding and Litter, 615 cu. in. - 2180961 | Tractor Supply Company ) and Arm and Hammer Essentials...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Muzby said:


> We also love that we can flush and no longer have to worry about garbage bags.


I heard that. I've never scooped and put in bags because we use S*Wheat Scoop too, so I don't know the fun I'm missing.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

i've heard that "flushable litters" sometimes don't break down and actually cause clogs. Anyone ever had a problem?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There are lots of cases where _flushable_ litter caused problems. Probably the reason why my lease specifically says I *cannot* use it.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Aug 31, 2011)

I use Swheat Scoop Multicat, even though I only have one. I have the box in my bedroom closet, so even though the litter's technically overpowered, I scoop twice a day. I only flush the poo though, the clumps are supposed to be flushable, but I don't want to risk anything. 

I never notice a smell, but the tracking is kind of annoying. I have a little sweeper that I run by the front of the box a couple of times a day. 

I've used plain corn litter and Arm and Hammer corn litter before. She didn't like the corn, and I couldn't stand the smell of the A&H. It was too chemical. 

So we're happy with this.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I have used clumping litter since I got both of my kittens at 3 and 4 months. Still use to now and they are 7 and 8 months, have not had any problems at all with it.

My favourite to use is purina Maxx because it is dust free, clumps good and doesn't smell. I don't use that often though because it is expensive for the amount you get and I use a lot with 2 cats. I usually get whatever is on sale, but usually that is very dusty and makes a mess.


----------

